# First Heat?



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

When do the females usually have their first heat cycle? Gracie will be 6 months on December 29th and I need to schedule her spay, but don't want to do it too close to Christmas....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry Karla, but in this breed every bitch seems to have her own timing for her first cycle. I've heard of seasons starting as early as six months old and as late as 14 or 15 months old.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, now I'm reading up on the "letting them have one heat cycle first" posts...so maybe I should wait anyway...or at least not stress and do my research first...and if she goes in at 6 months...then we do it just after.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been told by the vet to have my dog, who is now 4 months, spayed at 6 months but I too wonder about this. What have you learned about letting them have one heat first?

Louise


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci had a mini-heat around 9 months (spotting) and then a full blown REAL heat around 15 months..it does vary between dogs, but you could ask your breeder when mom went into heat, I think there is sometimes a family trait with that.

Waiting to spay/neuter is still pretty controversial, although I did hear some breeders in Virginia are now pushing the time up to 9 months..there is no right or wrong decision, but heat is alot of work, they sleep alot, and eat alot (like me! lol) but keeping the boys away and keeping her clean is a fair amount of extra work! 

K.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Your breeder probably won't be able to help in guesstimating the timing of the first heat cycle when they vary so much. Tinky's sister (littermate) came into season at six months and Tinky waited until she was over a year old. Family lines don't help in this area.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, I'm not going to worry about it right now...I am going to get through the holidays and make a decision...she will be 6 months on Dec. 29th...if she goes into heat, then we wait...if she doesn't, then I'll schedule it in January. I just don't want the stress of dealing with that at the same time as Christmas, New Years, etc. 
My male shepherd is neutered...and she is in the house 99% of the time...so I'm not worried about boys getting to her...
My female GSD is not spayed yet (we were breeding her)...so I know the mess and I'm sure it is less with a 10lb dog! LOL


----------

